

Google engineer builds PC from scratch - potomak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv2TxiwAquM&feature=related

======
DanBC
I love stuff like this. I really hope keen engineering youth are able to get
involved with building toy CPUs. Maybe not that complex, but enough to grasp
what memory mapping and registers actually are.

Anyone interested could read either: ([http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-
Computer-Hardware-Softwa...](http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-Computer-
Hardware-Software/dp/0735611319)) {the intro is too gentle for too long, then
_bamm_ it's too hard for many people.}

([http://www.amazon.com/Art-Electronics-Student-
Manual/dp/0521...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Electronics-Student-
Manual/dp/0521377099/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b)) the student lab manual for the art
of electronics. Probably best with AoE, which is showing its age but still
excellent.

------
joshu
Building the computer from scratch isn't insanely hard. Writing the OS and TCP
stack is, though.

(I have done some of bth as part of degree at CMU, but not at the same time.
Had to write a multitasking OS, no networking, and then separately design and
build a machine from not-quite discrete components - we used 290x bit-slices
and PALs.)

